# RHOMASAUR



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

See a resemblance????


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i opened this thinking it was gonna be pics of your new rhom... i'm a little disappointed

anyways.... resemblance to what?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

looks like a bucktoothed dinosaur skull, whats with the RHOM part of title?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

a resemblance to this????


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

is that the new fish?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice, but maybe post more pics, u hyped everybody up so much and then post 1 picture
maybe show him from all the angle
and of course most important picture with the ruler


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice rhom - huge pectorals on that guy!...what is the size, any pics with a tape measure?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

don't you worry my fishy friends. I have the picture you all want to see. But.....you will have to wait patiently. I have many pics of this pure beast. I will post them as i feel like it. Here is another for now you greedy piranha Nazis.

He has been officially named...RHOMASAUR


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

as u feel like it? ur the one who said u will post them, or wait u want people to beg for them


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Im going to say 16.5 inches he dont look that big what a happened to the giant 19+ that you said you were getting







and all that sh*t you were talking. Lets see a the pics with a tape.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

no begging.....i wanted the sh*t talk to start just like what has already began.. you gonna eat themz wordz the black piranha. under 19 but not that much!!! you can see the measurement pix last...... for now, on with the sh*t talk..... i wanna see how many immature know it alls we have on this great site. Then boom!!!!! the shocker!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i am not sh*t talking buddy, i was on ur side on the last thread gave u benefit of the dout, but now ur admitting ur doing this to get more attention".....i wanted the sh*t talk to start", r u an attention whore? is it so hard to post the pics i just dont get some ppl, i rarely post but this just got to me


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Good looking fish weerhom! What size tank is he going in? Defiantly would like to see some full tank shots!


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

weerhom said:


> no begging.....i wanted the sh*t talk to start just like what has already began.. you gonna eat themz wordz the black piranha. under 19 but not that much!!! you can see the measurement pix last...... for now, on with the sh*t talk..... i wanna see how many immature know it alls we have on this great site. Then boom!!!!! the shocker!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the gayest thing ever. weerhom its the internet dude no one really cares that much. you act like we all await your every move congrats on the massive rhom but please lose the god complex.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Im going to say 16.5 inches he dont look that big what a happened to the giant 19+ that you said you were getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fish is a lot bigger than 16"! I have a 15" rhom and that 1 is at least 3 or 4 inches bigger than mine! Id say hes at least 18+ possible 19 inches like what he says!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

another. he's so big his fins look small.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

definitely a big and beautiful rhom bro! Congrats and try to get a tape measure on that beast! from me he looks to be all of 17" Thats jus a guess...More pics. Feel free to show off. How big of a dent did that pig put in ur wallet if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not sure wtf is going on in this thread...but, that is a massive rhom!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

you know you have a big one when the fins are actually thick flesh. The caudal peduncle is very deep it seems. This pic kinda shows how thick the head is. His pectorals are very large. Puts me in mind of payara.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Meh Ive seen better , there are some Huge black Rhoms on Youtube Bigger than that. Great Fish none the less. I just hope you dont get evicted because you cant pay your rent now lol.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> i wanna see how many immature know it alls we have on this great site


looks like your #1 weerhom

if you think people are going to bow down to you- your wrong! if you think your going to be the talk of p-fury- your wrong ! p-fury has 37,844 registered members and i've been here since 
2003. stop looking to make a name for yourself forcefully it just don't work that way. you want respect without earning it, thats why your not getting any!!! large rhom or not!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like a nice fish... if you aren't gonna show the ruler pics, could you at least show a pic of the whole pond setup? what is the pond constructed from? wood frame and pond liner?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wrong...I am nothing.
RHOMASAURUS is #1

Look dude....I don't want anything from nobody. I came on the site with a bounty out on a big fish. People got all silly. I stated the fish was found and i would post pics when i received him. I am simply enjoying my new fish and wanted to share it with people who enjoy the same hobby as me. But I KNEW i would get slammed, whammed and all bammed up. Here is another pic anywayz. You didn't hurt my feelings. Especially when I have a gigantic rhombeus in front of me right now. Now I will rub it in. Sorry. But I can do that. This is my post you come on here and disrespect me on. So.... na na na na na!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you seriously think you're the man now or something.
Slow down there chochi anyone can cough up the loot for a big fish.
You are acting like you you grew it out or something.

Congrats on the monster you arrogant f*ck, I hope it dies on you









Is that enough sh*t talking for you


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

feefa...yes it was!

And he already died. mustu been all the hatin goin on.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

weerhom said:


> feefa...yes it was!
> 
> And he already died. mustu been all the hatin goin on.


You mean the hatin that you yourself were counting on?

Let me guess now you will never post pics to teach us sh*t talkers a lesson right.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

dude... do you even read the posts???? I specifically stated that the sh*t talking was NOT going to make me stop posting pics of my new fish. I know you are reading it... you must absorb it through that thick skull.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Then whats with the he already died crap?

Your useless and I'm not even going to waste anymore of my time as my skull is to thick to get all goo goo ga ga over your new fish as you'd like me and others too, to satisfy your need for attention.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

then stay off my post. period. go. bye.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You couldnt even post in the pics section you had to try and show off by posting in here for all to see :laugh:


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

stop wasting your time. This is where other people started a topic asking "where is the fish weerhom", so don't give me that. Leave my topic. You are not welcome here anymore. Go to bed. It is past your bedtime. Dream about....my rhom..lol............


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

weerhom said:


> stop wasting your time. This is where other people started a topic asking "where is the fish weerhom", so don't give me that.* Leave my topic. You are not welcome here anymore. Go to bed. It is past your bedtime. Dream about....my rhom..lol............*


first off, Feefa has more credit than u on this site. 
second off, while i respect large piranha, you are probably the biggest deuche i have ever encountered on this site... and that says a lot cus there have been a sh*t ton of deuche bags. 
i can tell that real life is hard for you,, but there is no reason to act like anyone owes u something on here, cus truth is, we have seen it all before and you arent offering anything new.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> i opened this thinking it was gonna be pics of your new rhom... i'm a little disappointed
> 
> anyways.... resemblance to what?


I was thinking that 2!!!! Very disappointed!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i can't help but think that this would have been a much cooler event had it been approached differently over the past few weeks... i also can't help but think that this thread would have been much cooler had the pics just been posted right away.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah the dinosaur pic in the beginning served no purpose... i dont even think any of the rhom pics were that good. complete failure IMO.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Guys,
Keep it simple, cut the bashing.
He will post the pictures when he wants to but wants some attention first.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice Rhom!!! don't care what you paid or how big he is. Just nice looking fish is all and take care of that bad boy!!


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

dam thats a beast, and btw man ignore the smart asses on here


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that thing is HUGE. and looks real healthy too.

i assume you got him in a pond as all the pics are from above the surface.

i agree with the others. you need to stop being a f****t. just post the pics and let people comment.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

If this post was and a few of your other 19" RHOM posts were approched differently. You'd have soo much more respect. Even more importaintly we would all have a great time following you threw your "Mission for a monster Rhom."

Too bad
you pissed too many people off. 
Obviously your gunna be flamed.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

now that is a big fish. do you plan on only keeping it in the pond? if it were me i'd find a nice 3 foot wide aquarium. while that rhom looks massive, where is the tape measure pic?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets see the measurement .


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice....Hows that eye healing up.

Long term plans tank wise and water wise would be?

Can we get pics os the measurement...I want to see if my buddies is still bigger than this one---

Cut the bashing everyone and personal comments...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

shiver905 said:


> If this post was and a few of your other 19" RHOM posts were approched differently. You'd have soo much more respect. Even more importaintly we would all have a great time following you threw your "Mission for a monster Rhom."
> 
> Too bad
> you pissed too many people off.
> Obviously your gunna be flamed.


agreed. but regardless its a nice fish. enjoy it!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

the eye got rubbed during transport from laying down. I just picked it up yesterday and this morning it is much better. By tom. it should be 100%. All these pics were taken within an hour of coming out of sedation. I am trying to find a tank big enough for the beast. I need something over 24" deep. I want him to be able to turn around comfortably. I will be adding the keta pang today. I am using a fx-5 with a magdrive 1200 as a booster pump.It has the water churning good. After all the flaming, i will wait a bit to post the measurement pics.







Don't worry you buddies is bigger


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> the eye got rubbed during transport from laying down. I just picked it up yesterday and this morning it is much better. By tom. it should be 100%. All these pics were taken within an hour of coming out of sedation. I am trying to find a tank big enough for the beast. I need something over 24" deep. I want him to be able to turn around comfortably. I will be adding the keta pang today. I am using a fx-5 with a magdrive 1200 as a booster pump.It has the water churning good. After all the flaming, i will wait a bit to post the measurement pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it----

Have you had a tank over 24 inch deep yet? It's kinda a pian in the ass IMO....or do you mean 24 inch wide?

Everything sounds good IMO as well.Look forward to the pics-

And on the measurement-I'm being serious-Buddy of mine on a diffrent board has one lay on taper that is over 18.25 inch.....But I have not been smartass to you-Dont be to me.









Can I get a pic sometime of the FX5 setup please-
I have no clue what you mean by booster pump...Basically is it just helping to push the output more....Creating more flow I guess is what I am trying to say here...

And yeah-I figured the eye was just a transport issue-But never know until one asks....

Congrats once again.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

yes, I need more than 24" wide front to back.

feefa...stay of my topics. Do not post. Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> yes, I need more than 24" wide front to back.
> 
> *feefa...stay of my topics. Do not post. Thanks*.


He can post where he likes-
Got a problem with one of his posts-
Please hit the report button.....it will be taken care of.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, skirmish....a magdrive 1200 hooked to the intake of the fx-5 and the fx-5 strainer fits right on the intake of the magdrive. Water shoots about five feet out of the outlet of the fx-5. Already reported....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> Yes, skirmish....a magdrive 1200 hooked to the intake of the fx-5 and the fx-5 strainer fits right on the intake of the magdrive. Water shoots about five feet out of the outlet of the fx-5. Already reported....


Sounds nice-

I haven't even got to lay my eyes on an FX5 yet-
Up here they command a ridiculous prices...High enough that I will not blow the money on one...So very unfamilar with them still yet......

So what kind of turnover rate this kind of setup got?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i want to have that fishes babies please, as in i will mate with him


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

fx-5 is 900 gph. the mag drive is 1200...so somewhere in the area of 2100 possibly.....I sure there is some kind of restriction through the hose since the diameter used by fluval was only designed to push the 900gph.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> fx-5 is 900 gph. the mag drive is 1200...so somewhere in the area of 2100 possibly.....


Thats a good bit....

Cheers


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Weerhom , What type of Rhombeus is it anyways ? do you know its origin ?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

rio nanay. peru.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice rhom man any chance of a full tank shot?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

He is in a pond for the time being. A 24" wide tank isn't really sufficient enough for him to turn around comfortably. I will get many more pics today. Since he is settling in nicely now. Big difference from yesterday. He has had a rough journey.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Did you have him shipped or you drove and picked it up? It looks in great shape


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

A-ron said:


> Im going to say 16.5 inches he dont look that big what a happened to the giant 19+ that you said you were getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fish is a lot bigger than 16"! I have a 15" rhom and that 1 is at least 3 or 4 inches bigger than mine! Id say hes at least 18+ possible 19 inches like what he says!
[/quote]

How, exactly, can you tell? Are there any things you can compare it to in that shot?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

had to drive. Didn't want to chance it. He has been purging for a bit. Ya...he looks pretty good....John at ecz is still trying to hunt one more giant for me. Then I will sell this one for a decent price. I bought the 16" he had back in August, but it came down with lymph before it finished purging. So now my money is a deposit on another giant.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats on the fish, look forward to more pics


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what size tank is it now?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Im confused, that pic above is your old fish isnt it? 
This one i have saved:-?






















Edit: i see you were halfway through editing your post.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

lets see the tape pics!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

300 gallon pond. 7 foot by 3+ foot wide. You can get a real good idea how big a rhom is when you look at the features. Like I stated before...the fins are flesh. The pectorals are huge to support a fish of this enormous size.

yes. my old fish. busted...i don't get it......my old fish will be available when john gets me another monster with the money he already has of mine.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What dont you get?
You never got the "Big Rhom"???
Somebody backed out?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

now i am lost......please re reread. these are 2 different fish of mine. Look closely... you can see the size difference of the 2 is dramatic. the smaller one is a solid 14".


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im confused as well....The pics Locust posted are your old or new fish?

Is the 1st your new Rhom and 2nd your old Rhom?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn take a deep breathe everyone-And carefully re-read whats going on here.......You guys are simply confusing yourselves....

This is not rocket science here-------


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

The bottom one is from John and is 16 inches or smaller. It never made it to you due to illness so the deposit you place on this fish will be used for a bigger one that will even be bigger than the 19 inch one you just got . Then when John comes through with a bigger fish, you will sell this 19 incher. That about right?
BTW, Chris, did the big guy land in U.K. today???


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

My fault,







Weerhom posted the pic of the rhom in a tank then went back and edited the text, in the meantime i was posting more pics of the same fish coz i thought it was posted as Rhomosauras Rex or whatever its been named








Wayne, the bottom fish of the two above is his old fish, i posted more pics of it dated June 07.
Also Wayne no the UK rhom isnt landing till next week now,


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

1 more time. The smaller fish is mine from john about 3-4 years ago. I still have this fish. 14". The new fish was picked up yesterday and is amazing. The smaller fish will be available as soon as John gets a replacement for the fish I paid for, but then came down with a sickness before it made it into the usa. That's why you don't pay for a fish before it is in the country. Now john still has my money and I am waiting for ANOTHER monster rhom to replace the one that came down with the sickness before I received him. I know it's hard to catch. We are talking about 3 giant rhoms in this post now.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol weerhom u got a nice fish but u got the IQ of a goldfish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

T-wag said:


> lol weerhom u got a nice fish but u got the IQ of a goldfish.


Damn good thing you editted that before I quoted you-

I would have sent you to the padded room :rasp:

One more outbusrt is going to upset me if it's not on topic and is a personal attack-

this is the last warning I will give-Next time one will not beable to post for awhile...

I hope everyone gets the hint here....


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah i decided to make it a little less offensive =] sorry AK i guess ill just stay of this thread i cant stand this dude


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

T-wag said:


> yeah i decided to make it a little less offensive =] sorry AK i guess ill just stay of this thread i cant stand this dude


Cheers-
FYI-
You are not the only one I was refering too......


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

1,005 hits in less than 12 hours. not bad.....lol


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

my iq...guys, you can't even remember what you read one post to the next.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> 1,005 hits in less than 12 hours. not bad.....lol


Trust me

I'm tired of haveing to click this topic to make sure you guys are all playing nicely.......


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice fish. I personally like the 14" better. Could just b the pic tho. 
How much sumthing like that go for


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

wait a minute....getting back to the FX5 setup, you will burn out that motor soon enough, i have 3 on all of my tanks
and adding currant when it shuts off and not letting it purge or air every 12 hours, let alone the contact time of ALL
that high pressure water, you will not have a chance to build up bacteria in the chambers.

that filter IMO is only ratted for a 250g tank THE WAY IT IS, you are disturbing the contact time. but live and learn
i always say.........


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> 1,005 hits in less than 12 hours. not bad.....lol


Trust me

I'm tired of haveing to click this topic to make sure you guys are all playing nicely.......

[/quote]

x100 right here


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

weerhom said:


> stop wasting your time. This is where other people started a topic asking "where is the fish weerhom", so don't give me that. Leave my topic. You are not welcome here anymore. Go to bed. It is past your bedtime. Dream about....my rhom..lol............


Dude how old are you?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

what the hell guy...you post a pic of some random skull....thanks for wasting my time.

I was under the impression there was a rhom involved....talk about a let down!

could a mod move this to the lounge.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that last post is hilarious. people don't look past the first post...lol

assclown, thank you sir. booster unhooked.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm still curious as to how old you are.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Weerhom,
Create a new topic when you have photos to post of your fish,
this topic has run it's course and is now closed.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Weerhom,
> Create a new topic when you have photos to post of your fish,
> this topic has run it's course and is now closed.


Also, next time get straight to the point and quit trolling. The Information Forums are for dissemination of information, not for pandering for attention and stroking one's ego. If you want to do that, post in the AQHU thread.


----------

